# QUESTION about Removing Lionel Track Pins



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I found about 250 post war Lionel tracks for dirt cheap. They're rusty and need cleaning plus new pins.

How does one remove those old pins? Pulling with pliers almost never works. I tried spreading the track apart from the bottom but that tends toward slightly distorted track once it's all put back together. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just rotate then and pull them out, they are tough when they're factory crimped.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Use a pair of side cutters. Bite the pin with them then push on the handles against the lower part of the rail utilizing leverage to remove them. You'll see what I mean once you start. Kinda hard to just explain. They come out easily. I have removed a billion of them that way.
Matt


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I just rotate then and pull them out, they are tough when they're factory crimped.


Thanks, I was trying to pull them straight out. I can see spreading the tracks open from the bottom isn't the way to go. 

I see online they have solid steel pins. I'm guessing they're better than those hollow ones that I'm finding on most of these old track sections.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

MattR said:


> Use a pair of side cutters. Bite the pin with them then push on the handles against the lower part of the rail utilizing leverage to remove them. You'll see what I mean once you start. Kinda hard to just explain. They come out easily. I have removed a billion of them that way.
> Matt


Hey, I think I know what you mean...thanks.

I have plenty of track upon which to practice


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

MattR said:


> Use a pair of side cutters. Bite the pin with them then push on the handles against the lower part of the rail utilizing leverage to remove them. You'll see what I mean once you start. Kinda hard to just explain. They come out easily. I have removed a billion of them that way.
> Matt


IT WORKS PERFECTLY! :appl:

Thanks, Matt 

Now, how do you guys clean the rust out of the track (where the pins go)?

I've been using a Dremel tool but am concerned about not reaching far enough into the hole. 

My tool comes to a point. It holds up well though.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I spread the track at the bottom with a flat tip screwdriver and use a pair of pliers to pull the pin out. To re-insert I use a pair of needle nose pliers and squeeze the track back into shape around the pin and then remove the pin and squeeze the track just a bit more to tighten it and re-insert the pin again.
I have never used any fancy tools to remove or install track pins with my 027 and O gauge tracks.
To remove a track pin at a switch just pull the pin straight out, don't spread the track!

Lee Fritz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy the little stainless steel tube brushes for the Dremel from McMaster Carr, try the Stainless Steel Tube Brushes.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Rusty track is actually more realistic looking than new shinny track. Some HO molders obsessed with detail actually paint the sides of their track a rust color.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can buy the little stainless steel tube brushes for the Dremel from McMaster Carr, try the Stainless Steel Tube Brushes.


Thanks much, John!
I'll get some.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BigAl56 said:


> Rusty track is actually more realistic looking than new shinny track. Some HO molders obsessed with detail actually paint the sides of their track a rust color.


I agree. I've posted this off and on over the past 18 years or so. I have been known to soak old tracks in vinegar and steel wool. The result over a couple months is a track color exactly like real track (and I do mean exactly). But then one must clean up the rails, etc., to make them usable.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

I just toss the rusty track (tubular) into a bucket of Evaporust. Wait a while and pull out; rust gone. Hasn't hurt the paper insulators so far; I mean they didn't disintegrate or anything.

I leave the pins in usually; they're easier to get out after a soaking.

regards,
Waddy


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Waddy said:


> I just toss the rusty track (tubular) into a bucket of Evaporust. Wait a while and pull out; rust gone. Hasn't hurt the paper insulators so far; I mean they didn't disintegrate or anything.
> 
> I leave the pins in usually; they're easier to get out after a soaking.
> 
> ...


Thanks, good idea.


----------



## rlplionel (Dec 5, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Now, how do you guys clean the rust out of the track (where the pins go)?


I use a small round or needle file to clean rust from inside the track rails. If you have a lot of track, this may take some time though.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

If it was me I would just dump all the rusted track and buy all new track. Why do all the work in trying to restore all the rusted track of which some will just short out when you try to run your trains. Sometimes free is not always free.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

davidone said:


> If it was me I would just dump all the rusted track and buy all new track. Why do all the work in trying to restore all the rusted track of which some will just short out when you try to run your trains. Sometimes free is not always free.


You know, this thought has crossed my mind more than once. 

I could buy new, just stubborn I guess. 

Anyway, I've gone this far and see what happens. But it wouldn't surprise me if you turn out to be right.

I saw a "wholesale" site online that had these new for about $2.50 per track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

EvapoRust is like magic, I rescued about 20 cars and a few engines that were in the Sandy floods, I even put the motors and trucks into the mix. For some of the boards, they went in as well, amazing stuff.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> EvapoRust is like magic, I rescued about 20 cars and a few engines that were in the Sandy floods, I even put the motors and trucks into the mix. For some of the boards, they went in as well, amazing stuff.


I'm going to pick some up soon. I did a search and found an auto supply shop in lower Michigan that has it. I'll be in that area next Monday.

Right now I'm running track pins in a rock tumbler. I'm using white vinegar, salt, and aquarium gravel. I've used this method to clean ancient coins. We'll see how it does on the pins.

Update: The pins came out looking like new. I wish I had a large rock tumbler for the tracks


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

davidone said:


> If it was me I would just dump all the rusted track and buy all new track. Why do all the work in trying to restore all the rusted track of which some will just short out when you try to run your trains. Sometimes free is not always free.


I decided to take your advice and dump the rusty old track.

My cleaning method worked okay but I've decided the track looks like crap 

And too I noticed the refurbished track tends to have irregularities here and there that can cause my trains to jump track.

Anyway, there are sites that offer nice, smooth, new track, at very reasonable prices.

You were right :thumbsup:


----------

